# Reese's peanut butter cups?



## PM1234 (24 Jun 2007)

Would anyone know where to get Reese's peanut butter cups online or elsewhere that will ship to Ireland? 

I can only find them on Amazon where they are sold in bulk and cost almost the product price to ship. 

According to Wikipedia they are available in Ireland. Would anyone be able to help? 

Many thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jun 2007)

I have seen American candies in the Spar in Ballsbridge (near the US embassy).  I don't know whether they are still stocked or not.


----------



## MB05 (24 Jun 2007)

Try Aldi this Thursday.  Their website has 3 packs advertised in their specials page for Thursday 28th.  I have also seen them in various newsagents around Dublin.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Jun 2007)

MB05 said:


> Try Aldi this Thursday.  Their website has 3 packs advertised in their specials page for Thursday 28th.


----------



## efm (25 Jun 2007)

I think they have them in the Avoca shops in Powerscourt and Kilmacanogue - don't know if they are available online though


----------



## LBT (25 Jun 2007)

a few months ago I saw them for sale in one of the bagel shops in oliver plunkett st in cork. they were the giant size ones yummy!


----------



## circle (25 Jun 2007)

Donnybrook Fair usually have them.


----------



## PM1234 (25 Jun 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help. I didn't think they were sold here at all. I'm based in Dublin and will try Aldi on Thurs. If anyone knows any specific Spars etc that sell them please tell. 

Agree they're totally addictive Jaybird though I find the trick is to tear the paper off and destroy it before you see the calorie and fat intake!!! 

Many thanks to everyone again.


----------



## MB05 (27 Jun 2007)

PM1234, I saw them today in Reynold's on Abbey St.  It is the newsagents across from the Luas Station.


----------



## Lsquared (27 Jun 2007)

The Texaco station (Blue Lagoon) on the corner of the Kilbarrack Road and the coast road in Sutton has carried them for years and I sometimes fill up the tank there so that i can pick up a pack.


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2007)

Lsquared said:


> The Texaco station (Blue Lagoon) on the corner of the Kilbarrack Road and the coast road in Sutton has carried them for years and I sometimes fill up the tank there so that i can pick up a pack.


How many miles do you get to a gallon of peanut butter cups?


----------



## ang1170 (28 Jun 2007)

One of the pleasures of going to the US used to be the chance to get some Reese's. Now that you can get them all over the place, I almost never do. Same with Opal Fruits years ago, where you could get them in the UK, but not here. Once you could, all the pleasure seemed to go from eating them.

Is there a name for this phenomenom (i.e. something that suddenly becomes easy to get looses it's attractiveness)?


----------



## Brooklyn (28 Jun 2007)

I've seen them in the Spar next to the Molly Malone statue. Fallon and Byrne on Exchequer Street might have them too as they have a lot of imported stuff.  Of course Aldi should be your first stop though, probably a lot cheaper there!


----------



## PM1234 (29 Jun 2007)

Just to let you know I bought them in Avoca on Suffolk St and now know where to go for a more regular fix - thanks to all your suggestions. 

Thanks to you all and to those who even offered to buy them in the US and post them to me. You are a terrific bunch! Many thanks.


----------



## aidanf (5 Jul 2007)

Try Leyden's Cash and Carry on the Richmond Road in Fairview. You can get a box at cost price.

Happy eating


----------



## whistler (5 Jul 2007)

ang1170 said:


> Is there a name for this phenomenom (i.e. something that suddenly becomes easy to get looses it's attractiveness)?


 
Familiarity breeds contempt?


----------



## monkeyboy (5 Jul 2007)

ang1170 said:


> Is there a name for this phenomenom (i.e. something that suddenly becomes easy to get looses it's attractiveness)?



Not a word for it but a phrase " the grass is always greener"

PS there is from what I recall not one gramme of actual chocolate in some of the reeses candy products.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (31 Dec 2007)

[broken link removed] 

Might have them available.


----------



## danaforever (1 Jan 2008)

saw them in Dunnes Stores at the Beacon too yesterday.


----------



## Trudee (1 Jan 2008)

You'll get them in Eason's on O'Connell St. also, would be afraid to buy them in bulk as they are so addictive!


----------



## shesells (2 Jan 2008)

Astons newsagent/deli on Lr Baggot St (opposite Larry Murphy's) had them this morning and usually seem to have them.


----------



## monos (4 Jan 2008)

Random, I love them too! they have them in shop right beside Ballaly luas stop!


----------

